# support our troops



## ryanmann356 (4 Nov 2006)

Is there any way to send care packages/cards etc to Canadian troops in Afghanistan?  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## old medic (4 Nov 2006)

Newest threads at the bottom.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/937.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/3925.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35935.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48206/post-424176.html#msg424176


----------



## rwgill (8 Nov 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/parcels/index_e.asp

and

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/Messageboard/index_e.asp


----------



## ryanmann356 (8 Nov 2006)

great thank you very much, it look slike there are many programs out there that allow you to send care packages/cards etc to our troops which is really great, thanks again!


----------



## rwgill (9 Nov 2006)

You can also create a Cadet Unit project.

http://www.central.cadets.forces.gc.ca/public/news_e.html


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Nov 2006)

There is also this website http://trevlac.biz/Chosen_Soldier.htm


----------

